# Lever linkage system with coil



## newvisions05 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a slow draining tub with a rocker arm plug and a spring (coil) lever linkage system. I removed the plate and attempted to remove the system but the spring appears stuck on something. I am also no longer able to engage the rocker arm. How else can I  get the linkage system out. What are my options to get it out?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 1, 2013)

Do you have access to the back of the tub plumbing or under the tub?


----------



## newvisions05 (Oct 26, 2013)

I do not have access behind or underneath the tub


----------



## nealtw (Oct 27, 2013)

Usually you can push pull twist and turn untill it comes out. The only time I had one that just wouldn't move I removed drywall in the next room to get to the pipes from the back and took it apart there. Hopefully some one with more experience will come along with some tricks.


----------

